# kann keine addons suchen mit blasc 2.5



## Ubawookie (26. März 2008)

hi mal ne frage ich habe auf 2.5 aktualsiert und seid dem kann ich keien addons merh suchen mit dem blasc tool woran kandaas leigen


----------



## Taramur (26. März 2008)

Hm scheint sich keiner zu melden. Aber ich habe das selbe Problem. Mir fehlt der komplette Addon-Reiter. Ich kann keine mehr suchen und meine vorhandenen auch nicht mehr aktualisieren.

Grüße
Taramur


----------



## Lolána (26. März 2008)

genau so gehts mir im momment auch hoffe wir bekommen hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/&#8364;

Habs hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach desinstalliert dannach auf c:/gemeinsame dokumente den buffed ordner gelöscht, neu runtergeladen und es ging wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taramur (26. März 2008)

Lolána schrieb:


> Habs hinbekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo genau das hab ich auch gemacht und bis jetzt läuft es. Jetzt sind wenigstens die Addons wieder aktualisiert... auch wenn sie trotzdem noch nicht richtig gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Taramur


----------



## ZAM (26. März 2008)

Das Problem hatte ich ebenfalls - das hat sich aber gelegt, als der wowace-Server wieder erreichbar war. *g*


----------



## Cailine (27. März 2008)

Ich habe auch ein problem mit meinem Addons, seid patch 2.5, deswegen poste ich hier mal im threat
Also kommen wir zu meinem Problem:
Nachdem ich mir blasc 2.5 runtergeladen habe, hatte ich plötzlich keine plugins mehr, auch wenn ich die angeklickt habe, un gesagt habe " installieren" ist nichts passiert, er hat zwar sachen runtergeladen und hat mir gesagt das er fertig sei, aber danach konnte ich auch keine plugins zugreifen...
So ich habe einfach mal blasc deinstalliert und dann neu installiert.
Nun konnte ich plugins runterladen und installieren, aber blasc gibt mir die Fehlermeldung:
"Der angegebene Pfad zur WoW- Installation ist nicht korrekt. Die Addons können nicht überprüft werden"
Ich habe nirgentwo gefunden, wo ich diese Pfad eingeben kann.

Kann imi da jemand weiterhelfen? Ich hätte gern wieder funktionierende Addons, da ich viel raide >.< 
Ich freue mich auf die Antworten! 

MfG
Cailine


----------



## Taramur (27. März 2008)

Normal hast du auf der linken Seite bei den Reitern auch eine Option die "Pfadangaben" heißt. Dort kannst du den Pfad zu deinem WoW-Launcher einstellen.
Aber ich würde mich zur Zeit nicht verrückt machen, wenn mal Optionen fehlen. Die verschiedenen Server sind zur Zeit immer mal down und dann funktioniert auch Blasc nicht mehr richtig. Konnte eben wieder keine Addons finden, ich habs 30 Minuten später nochmal probiert und dann ging es wieder. 
Zur Not musst du halt nochmal neu installieren, wenn das Problem länger da ist. Oder du schaust nochmal in Support-Forum, ich meine mal ein Thread gefunden zu haben, wo viele das Problem mit dieser Pfadangabe beschrieben haben.

Grüße
Taramur


----------



## Cailine (27. März 2008)

hmm, ja danke, das sehr ich, aber leider steht bei mir da nur: "Hier kannst du alle von BLASC benötigten Pfade verwalten"
Aber darunter ist nur ein großes weißes Feld, wo ich nichts anklicken oder reinschreiben kann.


----------



## ZAM (27. März 2008)

Cailine schrieb:


> hmm, ja danke, das sehr ich, aber leider steht bei mir da nur: "Hier kannst du alle von BLASC benötigten Pfade verwalten"
> Aber darunter ist nur ein großes weißes Feld, wo ich nichts anklicken oder reinschreiben kann.



Das ist neu und grad nicht nachvollziehbar - ich mache regnor morgen darauf aufmerksam. :-) Ein paar Infos wären noch nett, beispielsweise dein Betriebssystem, Installationspfad von BLASC (wo liegts drin)?


----------



## Cailine (27. März 2008)

Also, ich habe XP Professional, ich habs dahin installiert, wo es vorher auch war und wo es mir buffed entfohlen hat, im Programme/buffed/...
Doch mein WoW ist in einem Ordner, denn ich selber erstellt habe, d.h. nicht da wo es normal zu finden ist.
Ich habe blasc schon länger und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber seid 2.5 geht da halt garnichts mehr. Ich habe es neu Instaliert, damit ging dann wieder deutlich mehr, aber halt nicht alles...
Bt und HdZ3 sind nicht so toll ohne Addons >.<
So, was könnte ich noch für infos rausrücken *amKopfkratz* mir ist etwas seltsames mit blasc aufgefallen... wenn ich neue sachen runterlade, wie zu als ich 2.5 geladen habe, dann sagt der mir immer schon das er fertig ist wenn der "Gesamt" balken aber erst bei unter 50% ist.
Und bevor ich neu installiert habe, hatte ich bei soeinem Download eine fehlermeldung: Socket Error #10060
den hat er mir aber nur 1 mal gesagt.. und dann ist es meisten nicht so schlimm.

Ich freue mich auf Antworten!


----------



## Ubawookie (28. März 2008)

habe jetz neu instaliert und den ordener gelöschta ber kann imemr noch nich anch neuen addons suchen im blasc :-(


----------



## msfluppy (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe das auch seit ein paar Tagen, aber nur bei meinem Rechner. Meine ganzen Addons werden nicht angezeigt und es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "*Es konnte keine Verbindung zum WoWAce.com Server aufgebaut werden*".
Beim Rechner meines Freundes geht es.
Deinstallaliert, neu installaliert, den Tipp mit der Plugin-Verwaltung, alles geht nicht.


Bin fast am verzweifeln! Weiß denn keiner einen Lösung???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOvER (6. Mai 2008)

msfluppy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das auch seit ein paar Tagen, aber nur bei meinem Rechner. Meine ganzen Addons werden nicht angezeigt und es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "*Es konnte keine Verbindung zum WoWAce.com Server aufgebaut werden*".
> Beim Rechner meines Freundes geht es.
> ...



Evtl. Wird Blasc geblockt? Firewall mal überprüft?


----------



## msfluppy (6. Mai 2008)

@ gOOvER:

Nein, geht leider auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe es vorsichtshalber noch mal in die Erlaubnis-Liste reingenommen


----------



## Karnivoren (6. Mai 2008)

Ich kann im Moment auch nicht updaten. Ich tippe mal das die WoWAce.com Server down sind. Ich bekomme nicht mal eine Antwort auf einen Ping.


----------



## Crazy Druid (6. Mai 2008)

Ich kann auch nicht updaten.. Mag evtl. daran liegen, dass der WoWace-Server nicht online ist. Da kann man sehr leicht testen... Gebt mal im Browser www.wowace.com ein und guckt was passiert! ;-)


----------



## Karnivoren (6. Mai 2008)

Geht wieder *grünes Licht geb*


----------



## AnjaM (6. Mai 2008)

Bei mir und meinen Freund gehen die update nicht und Blasc zeigt nichts an.


----------



## gOOvER (6. Mai 2008)

Was zeigt Blasc nicht an? Was geht bei den Updates nicht? Kannst Du das irgendwie genauer beschreiben?


----------

